
Best practices for CI\CD in robotics enviroments - my_user_hn
Hi,<p>Any recommendation for applying a CI\CD pipeline for robotics development? (drones in particular..)<p>Specially I&#x27;m interesting on
assuring safety and exploring multiple real-world scenarios...<p>Thanks.
======
my_user_hn
anyone?

